# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] NEFF ΕΣΤΙΕΣ

## Vakis2000

Καλημέρα.

Μόλις παρέλαβα σετ εστιών και φούρνου της neff.
Θα προσπαθήσω κάνω την σύνδεση μόνος.

Με τον φούρνο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, διότι συνδέεται με σούκο, άρα κόβω το καλώδιο και κάνω την σχετική σύνδεση.

Το θέμα έχει να κάνει με τις εστίες.
Κατ αρχάς δεν υπάρχει καλωδίωση. Άρα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ κάτι από το εμπόριο.

Γνωρίζει κανείς τον τύπο της καλωδίωσης και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης??

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Φιλικά Ιάκωβος.

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε μια φωτο του σημείου σύνδεσης, και πες μας τί καλώδια έρχονται εκεί (αν έχεις τριφασική παροχή -δύσκολο - ή όχι).

----------


## Vakis2000

Καλημέρα,

Διαγράφω το κείμενο, διότι έγινε διπλο καταχώρηση

Sory...

----------


## Vakis2000

Καλημέρα Φίλιππε,

Η παροχή αποτελείται από τρία χοντρά καλώδια (ένα από τα οποία είναι η γείωση).

Αυτό που έκανα μέχρι τώρα είναι: Από εγκατέστησα τον φούρνο από την παραπάνω παροχή και μαζί με αυτόν και την εστία (μάτια) η οποία έπαιρνε ρεύμα από τον φούρνο (μπριζάκια - κάθε μάτι χωριστά).

Από ότι διάβασα για την νέα εστία αναφέρει η neff το εξής: καλώδιο Τύπος H05 VV-F ή ανώτερο.

Ο φούρνος είναι εύκολος στην σύνδεση, διότι έχει πρίζα σούκο (άρα κόβω το καλώδιο και συνδέω στην παροχή).

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα έχεις μονοφασική παροχή. Κανονικά για να συνδέσεις το λεπτό καλώδιο του φούρνου με τα χοντρά καλώδια της παροχής πρέπει να παρεμβάλλεις ασφάλεια στο καλώδιο της φάσης. Θα χρειαστείς επίσης ένα καλώδιο 3 Χ 6mm2 για να συνδέσεις τις εστίες. Το πώς, θα το δεις στο σχεδιάγραμμα που πιθανότατα θα υπάρχει στο σημείο συνδέσεως. Θα κάνεις αυτό που δείχνει για μονοφασική σύνδεση.

----------


## Vakis2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες!


Ιάκωβος.

----------


## JOUN

Φιλιππε 3x6 ειναι πολυ υπερβολικο.Με 3x2.5 ευκαμπτο  θα ειναι μια χαρα..

----------


## Vakis2000

Όλα οκ με τα ηλεκτρολογικά, εκεί που έχω πρόβλημα τώρα είναι με την τοποθέτηση της εστίας.
Δυστυχώς ήθελε λίγο άνοιγμα διότι ήταν κατά τι στενότερη από ότι φαίνεται η προηγούμενη. Με τα λίγα μέσα που διέθετα και μετά από αρκετή τυραννία και βρίσιμο τελικά πέρασε μέσα, όμως δυστυχώς λίγο έκκεντρα. Έτσι σήμερα το απόγευμα πάλι όλα έξω και προσπάθεια για διόρθωση του προβλήματος. Το θέμα βέβαια είναι πως έγινε αυτό αφού προσπάθησα να κρατήσω τις σωστές αποστάσεις κατά την προεργασία με την ράσπα (ερασιτεχνικά εργαλεία βλέπετε)....

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλιππε 3x6 ειναι πολυ υπερβολικο.Με 3x2.5 ευκαμπτο  θα ειναι μια χαρα..


Για τις εστίες;

----------


## JOUN

Ε ναι αν υπολογισουμε 1.5KW για καθε εστια,οι δυο εχουν 3.Στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια θα δουλευει μια εστια και απο καμια φορα 2.
Με το σκεπτικο οτι πολυ πολυ σπανια θα δουλεψουν 3 εστιες(δεν μπορεις να παρακολουθεις 3 σκευη ταυτοχρονα) εισαι μια χαρα.Και τελος παντων αν μια φορα τον χρονο δουλεψεις 3 εστιες και πιασεις τα 20Α δεν νομιζω να παθει τιποτα το 1 μετρο 2.5αρι.

Στην συνδεσμολογια των εστιων συνηθως δεν συνιστα διατομη καλωδιου ο κατασκευαστης αλλα οσες ειχε,ηταν 2.5αρι πολυ πιθανον και λογω ετεροχρονισμου των φορτιων

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ σκέφτηκα τί θα χρειαστεί για να είναι όλες μαζί αναμμένες...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι σημαίνει όμως το παρακάτω?



> Με τον φούρνο δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, διότι *συνδέεται με σούκο*, άρα κόβω το καλώδιο και κάνω την σχετική σύνδεση.


Σούκο έχουν μόνο τα πολύ μικρά φουρνάκια (νομίζω χρειάζονται πολύ περισσότερες πληροφορίες του τι σετ είναι αυτό που πήρες και τι προδιαγραφές αναφέρει)

----------


## FILMAN

Πέτρο υπάρχουν και κανονικοί φούρνοι (60Χ60) με σούκο.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι Πετρο συνηθως οι αυτονομοι ερχονται με φις σουκο.

----------

